# Buying a new 40...best bang for your buck



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Planning on buying a new 40 this weekend...what reccomendations are out there for best quality while affordable. Just got rid of a Stoeger Cougar...started jamming on me. Not sure if I want another double action or not. Dont do a whole lot of shooting....range every now and then....mostly for home defense and a sidearm in the woods.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Glock Model 23, their midsize, great for carry and always goes bang. I've had a couple, they never give any problem. Of course, my SIG P229 does the same thing but at almost twice the price.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

I was reading some reviews of the sig p220 i believe it was....whatever the cheaper version is....mostly good things said about it...wasnt to terribly priced


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Xd 40


Cody C


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

*G23!*

X2 on the Glock 23. They are just a bit bigger than the baby Glocks, and have a capacity of 14 (13 in mag). Nothing to remember under stress (safety off, correct grip for grip safety), just point and shoot. I have 2 Glock 23 pistols, and have never had an issue with either one. They both go BANG, every time. So do a lot of other pistols, and there are many good quality pistols from which to choose, but overall (quality, reliability, price), I think the Glock is the best choice.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

Smith and Wesson M&P... made in USA unlike the Xd, reliable and reasonably priced.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*M&P*

X2 on the smith&wesson m&p. Paid $400 for mine.....best pistol for the money!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Springfield,glock,sig. I carry a Springfield XD-40 subcompact.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Glock


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Glock or xd


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Glock, XD or M&P, all good reliable guns. I think the XD is a little better value for the money. It is slightly less expensive to buy and, IMO, is as good in all respects as the others.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Springfield XDm great DA trigger, rugged, accurate. Sig 239 compact single stack, great quality and accuracy, For value, look for a 3rd generation SW 4006, 4906, or similar. You can pick one up for $350-400 if you look, they're built like a tank, feed anything, and are great shooters.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

I love the Springfields but as hard as it is to sayid have to agree on the glock. Probably one of the most reliable handguns out there and aftermarket stuff is everywhere for it. M&P is nice but they are next to impossible to find right now. My suggestion is to go to the gun show this weekend and put your hands on all of them, then start your search. Gun show isn't the place to buy right now but it's great for kicking tires. My dad recently bought a Taurus Slim 40 that he really likes, don't know much about it though.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Preciate the input fellas


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Whats the difference between the glock 22 and 23


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

JDubya said:


> Whats the difference between the glock 22 and 23


22= standard size 4.49" barrel, standard mags are 10 & 15 rounds
23= compact size 4.02" barrel. Standard mags are 10 and 13 rounds
27= subcompact 3.46" barrel standard mag is 9 rounds


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

H&K P2000.

I just traded the boys at Blackgold for one, was shooting a 3" disc at 50 yards. better than 50% - buddies did NOT want to be on receiving end of that!

Compact, light, not much recoil - and it's an HK, never a worry about reliability, bad to the bone.


----------



## G-Town (Jul 13, 2012)

Glock 27 is what I have for my ccw, I love it never any issues and it doesn't print that hard. I have the pierce grips for the mags, because my pinky would be under the mag without it. Always goes bang every time, no additional safety to worry about. I have ran a lot of ends through it and never had a issue. I load it with the hydra shocks( Winchester pdx rnds $22 for a box of 20) they will stop something in its tracks.

And that's my two cents on this. Good luck in your search.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I got a CZ 40P for Christmas.It's all steel with a hammer.The mag. has the crappiest looking extension I've ever seen on a gun,so I bought a mag for a CZ75 compact,and now the mag is flush with the grip.I love the gun! HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Glock.....i have the 23 and the 27 never had a problem with either of them. brother has the 22 and 23 same thing never had any problems no jams no misfires...when you pull the trigger they go BANG every time.....since it is going to be used for home defense and in the woods you will definitely want something you can trust.....my 23 stays loaded in the closet in the gun vault mini safe........at 3 am if the time comes i wont have to worry about it jamming......


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Xdm40. I sold my glocks and now own only xdm's


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, gotta be the oddball--my Beretta 96 fits and feels better than any other semi I have ever tried--Glocks, 1911's, the list goes on. And it's what I hit best with (other than Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Mag). As a point though, I have hands that would do a gorilla justice.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

HK USP Compact 40SW. I like double single and being able to carry locked and loaded with a positive safety and decocker. I also like the Springfield XD's for double action only with a trigger and grip safety. Both shot well in my hands, what little experience that I have.

R


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Glock is the only true point and shoot weapon out there. I have 4 glocks and would not use anything else for my ccw weapons.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*.40*

I had a Glock 23, sold it to purchase a Kimber. I wish I had it back. You can hang a light on it, I had a Streamlight TLR1 on mine, great home defense weapon. Drop the light and it is small enough for concealed carry.

Just my .02.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Glock 23, buy it you won't regret it. Best all around semi auto there is.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Glock 23 all day!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sig Sauer Pro 2022*



JDubya said:


> I was reading some reviews of the sig p220 i believe it was....whatever the cheaper version is....mostly good things said about it...wasnt to terribly priced


I'm normally a 1911 Colt shooter and like a SA trigger, but wanted something in 40 caliber. Almost bought a Sig P226 ($993) until I compared it to its less expensive cousin, the Sig SP2022 ($459). Ended up with the 2022 and love it. It is very accurate, can be shot as a SA or DA trigger, has a good de-cocking lever, is super easy to strip down and clean, has a stainless slide and barrel and is overall a very well made firearm.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

Every one has a different opinion but it all boils down to what fits you hand the best. Things to remember are that small guns in large calibers are usually hard for most people to shoot accurately and that the second round is harder to get on target. But the bigger the gun the more unlikely you are to carry it do to how uncomfortable it can be at times. There is usually no one size fits all. I carry a full size M&P 40 during the winter months and a KelTec PF9 in my pocket in the summer. 
Best advice is any quality handgun that fits your hand in the largest caliber you can handle accurately. Remember loud misses don't count and a hit from a 22lr is better than a miss from a _ _ _ _ _ ?


----------



## Ron Hoover Corpus (Jan 3, 2013)

Had a Walther PPS in 40 and loved it, I should have never traded it. Never had a single problem with it and it was small enough to carry concealed. I would love to find a good deal on another.


----------



## Redrocket06 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a Smith & Wesson SD40VE, paid $299 new. I love it. 500 rounds and it has been flawless. It has seen dirt cheap ammo and high quality ammo, fmj and jhp. When I got it I shot low and after the trigger has broken in I shoot dead on. I also have shot my dads Glock 23 .40 cal and like the sights better on the glock but I like the trigger on my Smith, plus I paid $275 less than my dad did. I also have a PX4 9mm, it fits my hand alittle more comfortably and the sa trigger is dreamy. I have 175 rounds through it, but had one ftf at around round 100. I polished the feed ramp and changed lubes but have not fired it again yet.

Take a day and go to gun stores and hold the pistols, find one that is comfortable in your hand then go do some research on any issues with them. Many manufacturers have excellent warrenties and will fix any problems you may have.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm also in this boat, so many to choose from I sold my 1911 for a few so I wanna drop to .40 for cheaper prices. I've been looking at the Sig 229 in .40 and glock 23/22 was looking at the Px4 storm but I want the G model slide mounted decocker only, not the f model which is usually what is sold at LGS. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

I've got a Smith & Wesson M&P 40 and the M&P 40 Shield. Love the platform and definitely would recommend either one


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Xdm*

Xdm.


----------

